# Ram Vs. Soldier



## EMTBandit (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks like something I would do. ^_^  

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=19374


----------



## c-spine (Sep 4, 2006)

lol... you and me both. (but in my case, I think the ram would win)


----------

